# Betta ot Eating



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have a new male betta in a 5 gallon tank. I brought him home three days ago and he hasn't eaten anything. I will readily admit I should have done more research, especially after reading some postings here. I have no heater (was told that I can't use one with a plastic tank but I wouldn't need it anyway) no thermometer (they can live in 64 degree water and up) no water testing kit (just let the water sit overnight and use the water conditioner). Could any and all of these reasons be why my fish is not eating? He hangs out behind the filter or at the surface of the water. Please, whatever I need to do or buy I will.


----------

